# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC encoderi un counters

## vaivads

Labdien. Lūdzu palīdzību ar kontaktinformāciju.

nepieciešams veikt Mitutoyo KA counter remontu. Aparatūrā izveidojās kondensāts un notika īzsavienojums.

Nepieciešams aī šo Counteru salāgot ar Heidenhain lineāriem enkoderiem.

Meklējot google elektronikas remontu, atrast var tikai TV un datoru remontu.

Paldies

Ivars

----------


## next

Vismaz kaadus linkus pieliec savam veestiijumam.
Lai tauta saprot kas tev tur ir un ko tev vajag.

----------

